# 61 TO 64 IMPALA X FRAME THREAD



## sobayduece

THERE ARE TOO MANY THREADS ABOUT IMPALAS ,LETS KEEP EVERYTHING HERE


----------



## bagsan22s

I just got done bagging my 63" belair on 20/22's and when airred up all the way the rear tires touch the lower corner of the wheel wells. Does anyone else have this issue or know our to solve it? I'm guessing I need to extened the lower trailering arms. I'm not to worried about the rubbing cause I won't be driving it that high, but it makes it extremely hard to take the wheels on and off. Any info or ideas is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sobayduece




----------



## pimpala62

bump


----------



## sobayduece

STARTED TO TEST FIT MY Y BONE ,NEXT I NEED TO GET SOME BAGS AND MOUNTS TO FINISH THE MOC UP


----------



## sobayduece

what air bags fit and work the best on impalas i need to get some soon :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpala62

Can i use ss7 bags with bolt on brackets from cce or air assisted without cutting anything??


----------



## bagsan22s

pimpala62 said:


> Can i use ss7 bags with bolt on brackets from cce or air assisted without cutting anything??


No familiar with those brackets, but you should be fine. I think for the most part they are all about the same. For bags I used slam specialties re7 on the front and re6 on the rear and did not have to cut anything for the bags.


----------



## sickthree

bagsan22s said:


> I just got done bagging my 63" belair on 20/22's and when airred up all the way the rear tires touch the lower corner of the wheel wells. Does anyone else have this issue or know our to solve it? I'm guessing I need to extened the lower trailering arms. I'm not to worried about the rubbing cause I won't be driving it that high, but it makes it extremely hard to take the wheels on and off. Any info or ideas is greatly appreciated.


Can you tke pics ???


----------



## sobayduece

can anybody tell me what size pipe is used for the rear brackets for impalas and how long it has to be also is it cut at an angle on top thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Simplicity

pimpala62 said:


> Can i use ss7 bags with bolt on brackets from cce or air assisted without cutting anything??


Our brackets will work. But at the end of the day its the responsibility of the installer to verify clearance around the bag.


----------



## pimpala62

ur bags just bolt right in right just a matter of taken the factory springs out


----------



## Nemesis63

I put airbags in my pops 63. One day soon it will get done.


----------



## Fine59Bel

Nemesis63 said:


> I put airbags in my pops 63. One day soon it will get done.


 Sexy


----------



## ezurcher

pimpala62 said:


> Can i use ss7 bags with bolt on brackets from cce or air assisted without cutting anything??


I bought my kit from aac the sponser on here. And i got the front and back brackets and fit perfectly with slams re7s in front and back. No cutting I had to drill some holes for the lines and make the top hole a little bigger in the front. But all went in no problem. And I did have a problem with a slam bag with it spitting about 9months later past there wannanty. But they replaced it they said it should have not done that. So they stand behind they bags. I will always get the slam bags and I think they do have a ss7 that lighter and extends more then the re bag. So check out aac they can hook you up.


----------



## pimpala62

good looks bro thats what i wanted to know


----------



## sobayduece

I ordered my bags also from aac yesterday i got re7 and brackets :thumbsup:


----------



## Nemesis63

sobayduece said:


> STARTED TO TEST FIT MY Y BONE ,NEXT I NEED TO GET SOME BAGS AND MOUNTS TO FINISH THE MOC UP
> View attachment 445906
> View attachment 445907
> View attachment 445908



Where did you get the y bone. That would solve a lot of annoying issues for me.


----------



## sobayduece

Nemesis63 said:


> Where did you get the y bone. That would solve a lot of annoying issues for me.


i got the y bone from a&w on here in the parts section


----------



## ezurcher

I also got my y-bone from a&w on here. Best one I could find when I was looking. Most are made the same but this one has the brace in between the bars so they dont bust apart. Had mine on for about 2yrs and no problems. I got it to fix my rearend. My tire kept rubbing when I lowered it down everyone told me to get one it would fix it and it did a little but not all the way. Hope that helps some.


----------



## sobayduece

found out from aac that the slams re7 that i ordered from them are on back order i was hoping to get my order by this weekend so i can see how everthing was going to line up but thats not going to happen :nosad:


----------



## izzy63

sobayduece said:


> found out from aac that the slams re7 that i ordered from them are on back order i was hoping to get my order by this weekend so i can see how everthing was going to line up but thats not going to happen :nosad:


they told me it was gonna be few weeks to get ss bags so I got firestones and they work fine


----------



## MrLavish

Nemesis63 said:


> I put airbags in my pops 63. One day soon it will get done.


This is a sweet as blue what color is it


----------



## bagsan22s

where is everything connecting their ground wires in the trunk for compressor and valves? I'm trying to avoid drilling a bunch of holes and going for as clean of an install as possible. My tank, valves, compressors, relays, and distribution block are all mounted to a piece of mdf that will lay in the lower trunk pan.


----------



## ezurcher

I also monted everything on a mdf board. So I driiled a hole and ran the wire down and grounded it under the board.


bagsan22s said:


> where is everything connecting their ground wires in the trunk for compressor and valves? I'm trying to avoid drilling a bunch of holes and going for as clean of an install as possible. My tank, valves, compressors, relays, and distribution block are all mounted to a piece of mdf that will lay in the lower trunk pan.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sobayduece said:


> can anybody tell me what size pipe is used for the rear brackets for impalas and how long it has to be also is it cut at an angle on top thanks:thumbsup:


 the pipe I used is 5 inch sch 40 steel.As far as how long that is up to user, mine is 6'' long.Drops low to the ground.


----------



## Nemesis63

MrLavish said:


> This is a sweet as blue what color is it


its a custome mixed light blue metallic base with oriental blue candy. Paterns are silver base.


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

What bracket size pipe would someone recommend to get a high rear lock up? Or is there something i can do to the trailing arm?


----------



## sobayduece

DOPE-BOY FRESH said:


> What bracket size pipe would someone recommend to get a high rear lock up? Or is there something i can do to the trailing arm?


 i am going to get my brackets in on friday i post pics and measure them


----------



## DOPE-BOY FRESH

Sweet thank you


----------



## sobayduece

GOT MY BRACKETS AND BAGS IN TODAY


----------



## sobayduece

Installed the bags to check clearance everything was good


----------



## J-Bill

anybody have a way to get the body bolts out when they just spin. Not wanting to cut.


----------



## Nemesis63

which mount? for the one over the rear tire you can cut a u patter in it and peel it up to get a wrench on the nut. Then you can replace the mount or weld in a new internal nut to use. Simply pull the u flap back down weld and grind never know it happened once painted. Best to replace em though. Never seen the others rusted out with those you probably need to access from above.


----------



## Nemesis63

also lots of liquid wrench before even trying to turn and old mount bolt.


----------



## maryd094

it makes it extremely hard to take the wheels on and off. Any info or ideas is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62

sobayduece said:


> Installed the bags to check clearance everything was good
> View attachment 462602
> View attachment 462603
> View attachment 462605


 LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## J-Bill

Thanks guys for the info, guess im going to have to cut on this old girl after all.


----------



## sobayduece

RAIDER NATION 62 said:


> LOOKING GOOD BRO


 thanks its getting there


----------



## ostrichcutty

What is wishbone for? Do I need it for my wagon?


----------



## sobayduece

ostrichcutty said:


> What is wishbone for? Do I need it for my wagon?


Its for cars with hydros think they use it for high lock up


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

its to get rid of the panhard bar that pulls the rearend to one side when you lift it


----------



## IFABSTUFF

:thumbsup: wishbone looks really good....nicely coped :thumbsup:


----------



## sobayduece

IFABSTUFF said:


> :thumbsup: wishbone looks really good....nicely coped :thumbsup:


 thanks are you refering to this it is a Y BONE not a wishbone those are different


----------



## IFABSTUFF

you are correct! my bad. You dont happen to have centerline dimensions and the angles used on the bends to share do ya?


----------



## REV. chuck

wish bone is used to free up the rear suspension on any car makes it more maneuverable with less binding


----------



## sobayduece

IFABSTUFF said:


> you are correct! my bad. You dont happen to have centerline dimensions and the angles used on the bends to share do ya?


 i can take pics of it but i did not make it i got it from a&w i have no idea what angles were used sorry


----------



## IFABSTUFF

sobayduece said:


> i can take pics of it but i did not make it i got it from a&w i have no idea what angles were used sorry


 oh ok. Centerline dimensions are easy to figure...obviously there is a 90* angle. Probably wont be hard for me to figure out the angle on the straight piece, just curious how critical the angle is for travel reasons. Thanks anyways!:thumbsup:


----------



## 87montecarlo

SO WHATS THE BEST KIT TO USE ON MY 63 IMPALA IM USING 22 INCH WHEELS ON MY CAR


----------



## pimpala62

Post pic


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG

Is 1/2 inch stainless airlines to big to run, and if not what is the best way to bend them to keep them from kinking


----------



## Big Mike 805

Need help! I want to bag my 64'. What is the best way to go? Who has the best systems? I full of Questions!!* HELP!!*


----------



## IFABSTUFF

*michaelwash* it all depends on what you want to do. How fast to lift and drop= quantity/size of valves. 1/2'' electric valves for fast, 3/8'' electric valves mediocre fast, ok speed 3/8 manual, ALL DAY SLOW 1/4'' manual paddle valves. All the moves- 8 valves (2 per wheel, one lift one drop) front and back 4 valves ( 2 for front 2 for rear).
Play time=gallons of air. Tanks vary from 3 gal. to 12 gallon. Stay away from non DOT tanks.
bag size I suggest Air Lift Dominators or Slam Specialties.
Tank fill time- slow= 1 compressor ok=2 I suggest VIAIR 380s, but more than anything I suggest an engine driven compressor! SUPER FAST FILL TIME! 
And your going to need front and rear upper and lower bag brackets. FYI I have some lower front bag plates, and lower rear bag brackets I will sell you for $40 plus ship.
I also suggest buying from gauge magazines store or Thorebecke brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike 805

IFABSTUFF said:


> *michaelwash* it all depends on what you want to do. How fast to lift and drop= quantity/size of valves. 1/2'' electric valves for fast, 3/8'' electric valves mediocre fast, ok speed 3/8 manual, ALL DAY SLOW 1/4'' manual paddle valves. All the moves- 8 valves (2 per wheel, one lift one drop) front and back 4 valves ( 2 for front 2 for rear).
> Play time=gallons of air. Tanks vary from 3 gal. to 12 gallon. Stay away from non DOT tanks.
> bag size I suggest Air Lift Dominators or Slam Specialties.
> Tank fill time- slow= 1 compressor ok=2 I suggest VIAIR 380s, but more than anything I suggest an engine driven compressor! SUPER FAST FILL TIME!
> And your going to need front and rear upper and lower bag brackets. FYI I have some lower front bag plates, and lower rear bag brackets I will sell you for $40 plus ship.
> I also suggest buying from gauge magazines store or Thorebecke brothers :thumbsup:



WOW!!! Now I really need help!! That left my head spinning!!LOL I want all it all! All the best! Who has a kit?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

michaelwash said:


> WOW!!! Now I really need help!! That left my head spinning!!LOL I want all it all! All the best! Who has a kit?


 Check this kit out http://qualityairride.com/air-management/air-management-kits/air-management-kit-1-38-and-12-combo and for bag options I would go with Air Lift Dom. bags 2-2500 (for rear) 2-2600 (for front) or Slam bags 2-RE6 (rear) 2-RE7 (front)


----------



## Big Mike 805

IFABSTUFF said:


> Check this kit out http://qualityairride.com/air-management/air-management-kits/air-management-kit-1-38-and-12-combo and for bag options I would go with Air Lift Dom. bags 2-2500 (for rear) 2-2600 (for front) or Slam bags 2-RE6 (rear) 2-RE7 (front)


* OK, School me on the bags. 2-2500 vs 2-RE6(slam bags)? 
* Motor driven compressor or these will work?
* Brackets are bolt-on or need to be welded?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

michaelwash said:


> * OK, School me on the bags. 2-2500 vs 2-RE6(slam bags)?
> * Motor driven compressor or these will work?
> * Brackets are bolt-on or need to be welded?


the 2500's and RE6 bags are pretty much the same size and I would use them for the rear. 2600 and RE7 Bags are bigger therefore they should be up front were the engine weight is. I believe air lift dom. and Slam are top of the line. Both brands will give you very nice ride and can hold alot of psi, thicker bellows and I believe atleast the slam bags have a built in bump stop.
As far as Engine Driven compressor...they are a bit more work than installing 2 electric compressors. They fill faster, but if there is not a engine bracket ready available for you specific needs you will have to make one. I do not know your skillset, so it could be a pain...it could be easy to do an engine driven compressor.
Air Bag brackets themselves are 100% bolt on for impalas.


----------



## Big Mike 805

IFABSTUFF said:


> the 2500's and RE6 bags are pretty much the same size and I would use them for the rear. 2600 and RE7 Bags are bigger therefore they should be up front were the engine weight is. I believe air lift dom. and Slam are top of the line. Both brands will give you very nice ride and can hold alot of psi, thicker bellows and I believe atleast the slam bags have a built in bump stop.
> As far as Engine Driven compressor...they are a bit more work than installing 2 electric compressors. They fill faster, but if there is not a engine bracket ready available for you specific needs you will have to make one. I do not know your skillset, so it could be a pain...it could be easy to do an engine driven compressor.
> Air Bag brackets themselves are 100% bolt on for impalas.


OK....First of all, I thank you so much for all this schooling.
KO....Few more questions.
1- Would up grading to the http://qualityairride.com/files/AIRMANAGEMENTKIT238AND12COMBO.jpg be worth it?
2- How it the ride of car with bags. Not bouncing around is it?
3- Do you know if this company will upgrade the kits? Silver pumps for Chrome, Different gauges etc.
4- Do they carry the brackets, I will need? What type?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

1- I think it would definately be worth the upgrade.
2- If you use Air Lift Dom bags or Slam Specialties bags it wont bounce. They are pretty thick/stiff bags. Especially Slams! If it still seems too soft, you can always add shocks.
3- If they have them in stock they will for some extra cash. I know they use to have a "build your own damn kit" option which was cool. Give them a call, they are always very informative guys to deal with!
4- They do not carry the brackets you need...they cater to trucks. 
FYI....gauge is on the slow side with shipping....so expect upward to 2 weeks to get the brackets.


----------



## Big Mike 805

IFABSTUFF said:


> 1- I think it would definately be worth the upgrade.
> 2- If you use Air Lift Dom bags or Slam Specialties bags it wont bounce. They are pretty thick/stiff bags. Especially Slams! If it still seems too soft, you can always add shocks.
> 3- If they have them in stock they will for some extra cash. I know they use to have a "build your own damn kit" option which was cool. Give them a call, they are always very informative guys to deal with!
> 4- They do not carry the brackets you need...they cater to trucks. I did find these though Front brackets http://store.gaugemagazine.com/65-70-chevy-impala-and-wagon-front-bag-brackets.aspx Rear Brackets http://store.gaugemagazine.com/65-70-chevy-impala-and-wagon-front-bag-brackets-1.aspx
> 
> FYI....gauge is on the slow side with shipping....so expect upward to 2 weeks to get the brackets.


 OK... Found somebody selling brackets on E-bay. Asked if they would work on 
64 with RE-7 on front and RE-6 on rear. They say the RE-7 maybe to big. I may have to cut away the spring pockets????? Do not want to have to do all that!!???


----------



## pimpala62

I herd re7 and ss7 ( same dimensions as re7) on impalas work without cutting anything.


----------



## IFABSTUFF

9/10 times you have to trim your pocket for bags....it doesnt hurt anything. If you dont the frame could rub a hole in the bag


----------



## Big Mike 805

IFABSTUFF said:


> 9/10 times you have to trim your pocket for bags....it doesnt hurt anything. If you dont the frame could rub a hole in the bag


OK..... does any body have pics of how and where to trim, spring pockets?


----------



## sickthree

I have ss 7 in the front and ss 8 in the rear no rub no problems.


----------



## pimpala62

sickthree said:


> I have ss 7 in the front and ss 8 in the rear no rub no problems.


Impala?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

michaelwash said:


> OK..... does any body have pics of how and where to trim, spring pockets?


 Can get some this weekend when I go work on my ride again. Disregard the links I posted earlier, I had another topic I responded to in my head and put up links to a 65 impala not a 64 impala brackets.


----------



## ezurcher

i have re7 all around my 64 impala vert and did not have to do any cutting on any of them no rubbing at all


----------



## Ant63ss

sickthree said:


> I have ss 7 in the front and ss 8 in the rear no rub no problems.


I have re-7's in the front and re-8's in the rear on my 63. So pretty much the same setup as yours. In fact your SS bags should have 1 more inch of stroke than my RE's. Curious if you had to notch your frame where the driveshaft comes out in the rear. I'm gonna have to notch mine because when my rear bags are filled the angle won't allow the driveshaft to match up with the differential. Really sucks because my frame is already powder coated and I hate to have to cut it. Did you have the same issue? BTW love the video you posted of the burnout. Our chapter was known for rippin' up the streets back in the day. I shared the link with one of my boys and we giggled like school girls while watching. Both of our cars are down and we can't wait to get back out on the street. I had so much rubber under my car that went it was taken off the frame the guy that was doing the body and paint told me at first he thought it was some kind of under coating.


----------



## socal760

Some good info on this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## sickthree

pimpala62 said:


> Impala?


1963 impala


----------



## sickthree

Ant63ss said:


> I have re-7's in the front and re-8's in the rear on my 63. So pretty much the same setup as yours. In fact your SS bags should have 1 more inch of stroke than my RE's. Curious if you had to notch your frame where the driveshaft comes out in the rear. I'm gonna have to notch mine because when my rear bags are filled the angle won't allow the driveshaft to match up with the differential. Really sucks because my frame is already powder coated and I hate to have to cut it. Did you have the same issue? BTW love the video you posted of the burnout. Our chapter was known for rippin' up the streets back in the day. I shared the link with one of my boys and we giggled like school girls while watching. Both of our cars are down and we can't wait to get back out on the street. I had so much rubber under my car that went it was taken off the frame the guy that was doing the body and paint told me at first he thought it was some kind of under coating.


I had my frame notched and slip yoke plus wishbone. I'm glad you liked the video


----------



## kandkt01

where did you get these brackets


----------



## IFABSTUFF

gauge magazine has those brackets....I bought those thinking they would work on my buick....only the uppers worked for me. I have the lowers for $40+shippiing if your interested


----------



## sobayduece

kandkt01 said:


> where did you get these brackets


i got them from aac


----------



## pimpala62

bump


----------



## NFA Fabrication

I am going to be watching this thread! I just got my '64 2 door, and am getting ready to bag it. From previous projects, I have two new 2600# bags, and 2 2500# bags. I will get pics of my actual bags, but my 2600# bags look like this:










And the 2500# bags look like this:










But I am seeing that many people are using 2600# bags front and rear (Which makes sense since the rear bag has reduced leverage because it is mounted mid arm). Will these bags work fine for me until I can get a better set of 2600# bags all around with better travel? Just got my car Sunday, and am trying to get ready for summer soon!










Wondering if these would be a better way to go? (4x 2600# newer style bags):

http://www.airbagit.com/product-p/bag-free-3x.htm


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Another thing that would be nice to see in this thread is some pictures of how the front shocks have been relocated! Most bracket kits I see, do not address this issue, They are simply just a bracket to put the bag in place of the spring and shock.


----------



## cdumi96

NFA Fabrication said:


> Another thing that would be nice to see in this thread is some pictures of how the front shocks have been relocated! Most bracket kits I see, do not address this issue, They are simply just a bracket to put the bag in place of the spring and shock.


Ridetech makes a front shock mout that bolts in rathern than welding it.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

cdumi96 said:


> Ridetech makes a front shock mout that bolts in rathern than welding it.


Ahh, OK. I found this picture on their site with a picture of their bracket, but can't seem to find the bracket listed separately. I don't mind making the brackets myself, just looking for pictures of installed systems to get ideas and see what has worked well for others. I work in an automotive fabrication/custom shop, so I have everything needed to do it. Just don't want to reinvent the wheel if there is a proven method.

http://www.ridetech.com/store/1959-1964-chevy-impala-level-1.html


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Has anyone run a triple convolute 2600# bag in the rear of an impala? One like these:

http://www.airbagit.com/Air-Springs-p/baga-26-triplex.htm

And does anyone know if anyone makes a triple convolute 2600# in the newer generation style bag?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

triples are useless, unless your building a lifted truck in my opinion.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

IFABSTUFF said:


> triples are useless, unless your building a lifted truck in my opinion.


Would they not be able to offer additional lift? What in your opinion makes them useless?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

take up too much room fully deflated, ofcourse they give more lift, but there are other ways to achieve more lift that stuffing 10lbs of dog shit in a 1lb bag.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Fair enough. I will probably just stick with my original plan of 4x 2600 "Denominator II" airbags then. Unless there is a preferred bag I haven't looked at yet.​


----------



## sobayduece

TTT


----------



## IFABSTUFF

heres one for you lucky strut rodded x frame guys
Strut rod








no strut rod, lower triangulated


----------



## baggedout81

nice!!!


----------



## IFABSTUFF

thanks, looks better and I'll be damned it doesnt bind lol


----------



## tmacracin

I just picked up my first Impala!! A mint 1963 2dr HT with 327/4spd.
My plan is to air bag it and a set of 18" and 20" wheels. I owned a bagged 2000 Chev dually a couple years ago so I'm not a complete newbie to air suspensions but not sure what route to go with this Impala. I talked to Boris @ Street Machinery and might buy one of his kits.
I plan to put a ton of miles on this car with my wife driving a ton so simple and safe is the route I want to go. I appreciate any recommendations


----------



## baggedout81

tmacracin said:


> I just picked up my first Impala!! A mint 1963 2dr HT with 327/4spd.
> My plan is to air bag it and a set of 18" and 20" wheels. I owned a bagged 2000 Chev dually a couple years ago so I'm not a complete newbie to air suspensions but not sure what route to go with this Impala. I talked to Boris @ Street Machinery and might buy one of his kits.
> I plan to put a ton of miles on this car with my wife driving a ton so simple and safe is the route I want to go. I appreciate any recommendations


ACCUAIR


----------



## tmacracin

Any Accuair dealers in the Spokane or Seattle area?


----------



## tmacracin

I was thinking of going with the Ridetech's Level 1 kit for the 59-64 Impalas but upgrade to the Ridepro E3 digital air control. I was quoted $2450 for that kit from my local dealer.

Good kit ?


----------



## NFA Fabrication

tmacracin said:


> ...and a set of 18" and 20" wheels...but not sure what route to go with this Impala...


Agree'd, you have no idea where to go with this Implala...


----------



## tmacracin

I take it you don't like anything larger than a 14" wheel????


----------



## NFA Fabrication

tmacracin said:


> I take it you don't like anything larger than a 14" wheel????


Not really, but I am pretty stuck in my ways when it comes to Impalas. Not big on going as small as 13's either, and that is pretty widely accepted around here. I think it gives the car in to too much of a new school look.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

You guys with front shock re-locator kits, what shocks are you running? I see a bunch of shock kits listed that are pricey, and am 99% sure that they are just some re-badged factory application shock, but for what application? What would you look them up as at an auto-parts store for example? I have this kit from BC Fab (Looks like a typical x-frame Impala kit):


----------



## tmacracin

I had a bell tech lowering kit on my C10 pickup with similar brackets and took the shocks to Napa and they matched them up. I thought they rode better than the Belltech's and were almost 1/2 price. Hopefully someone can get you some measurements


----------



## tmacracin

My car came with the original wheels and poverty caps along with a mint set of Cragar SS. What size of 14" tires are you guys running with bagged setups? I'm thinking I might put the stock wheels back on until I get some more cash. Would like to do the suspension first


----------



## NFA Fabrication

tmacracin said:


> I had a bell tech lowering kit on my C10 pickup with similar brackets and took the shocks to Napa and they matched them up. I thought they rode better than the Belltech's and were almost 1/2 price. Hopefully someone can get you some measurements


I will probably get the brackets in, and get the measurements and head to the parts store. I will post what i have found. I am not bagged yet, just prepping all I can


----------



## IFABSTUFF

interesting....at work today I was thinking...fuck I still need to do shocks!


----------



## EL MEROMERO

i got my air kit from coolcars and bought shock relocator 

kit too for around 90bucks i still dont put em on yet but hopefully they work


----------



## NFA Fabrication

At the shop now getting ready to do the relocators, I'll edit with pics in a bit...


----------



## MrLavish

Sweet shit, i'm doing the same on my 63, with a air ride tech system


Nemesis63 said:


> I put airbags in my pops 63. One day soon it will get done.


----------



## MrLavish

thats the same kind of bracket that I have, which came from ride tech


NFA Fabrication said:


> You guys with front shock re-locator kits, what shocks are you running? I see a bunch of shock kits listed that are pricey, and am 99% sure that they are just some re-badged factory application shock, but for what application? What would you look them up as at an auto-parts store for example? I have this kit from BC Fab (Looks like a typical x-frame Impala kit):


----------



## Jahlg

Check out custom roddders tech article. They use this same bracket I believe. Not sure if they list what shock they used. I went with monroe part number 32235 I believe.


----------



## Emailad4me773

subscribed!!!!!

good thread


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Jahlg said:


> Check out custom roddders tech article. They use this same bracket I believe. Not sure if they list what shock they used. I went with monroe part number 32235 I believe.


Ok, I think I have found the correct shock for this bracket system. The specs for the Monroe part#32267 looks to be right inline with my measurements after installing my brackets. I will get them and test soon, and will post back with results...

I have spent quite a bit of time looking over these specification sheets. From what I have seen from the shock you posted and my measurements, that shock would top out about 3/8" before the suspension would be fully topped out.

http://www.monroe.com/assets/downloads/english/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf

I measured almost exactly 15" from the top mounting bracket, and the center of where the shock mounts. Add the 5/8" for the bushing per their recommendations, and you need a shock that sits at 14-3/8". Add a hair for buffer, and a little over 14.5" is probably the way to go. But we also didn't get our brackets from the same place, so they could differ. I got mine from BCfab.com. Here is an installed pic"










I added a few small welds to help keep the bracket from working loose, as I don't trust the tapped holes as much as a bolt/nut, but you can't get to the back. They were easy to line up with the guide hole near the back of the bracket with the matching hole in the frame. I used the lower shock stud from the kit as the line up pin, exact size! Also, The BCfab kit was only $39, but does not come with hardware as pictured:

http://www.bcfab.com/58-64-Chev-Impala-Front-Shock-Relocator-Kit_p_847.html


----------



## Jahlg

Finally got my impala off the jack stands and aired it up with my garage compressor, and wouldntnyou know the fronts have leaks! Dammit back to square one. Is it possible to release the upper ball joint without destroying the boot? Or can I get a replacement rubber boot?


----------



## IFABSTUFF

put a jack about 1-2'' under the lower arm and hit the lower with a rubber mallet/dead blow. Best way not to destroy the boot. Not sure if you can just buy the boots.


----------



## baggedout81

This^^^^ an use loctite or permatex not teflon


----------



## REV. chuck

get rid of that shit plastic line


----------



## Jahlg

I am trying to run copper line. Is it best to flare or use compression fittings? I have a feeling it should be compression as the flaired fittings are leaking! Or should I use the metal ptc fittings.


----------



## sobayduece

NFA Fabrication said:


> Ok, I think I have found the correct shock for this bracket system. The specs for the Monroe part#32267 looks to be right inline with my measurements after installing my brackets. I will get them and test soon, and will post back with results...
> 
> I have spent quite a bit of time looking over these specification sheets. From what I have seen from the shock you posted and my measurements, that shock would top out about 3/8" before the suspension would be fully topped out.
> 
> http://www.monroe.com/assets/downloads/english/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf
> 
> I measured almost exactly 15" from the top mounting bracket, and the center of where the shock mounts. Add the 5/8" for the bushing per their recommendations, and you need a shock that sits at 14-3/8". Add a hair for buffer, and a little over 14.5" is probably the way to go. But we also didn't get our brackets from the same place, so they could differ. I got mine from BCfab.com. Here is an installed pic"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a few small welds to help keep the bracket from working loose, as I don't trust the tapped holes as much as a bolt/nut, but you can't get to the back. They were easy to line up with the guide hole near the back of the bracket with the matching hole in the frame. I used the lower shock stud from the kit as the line up pin, exact size! Also, The BCfab kit was only $39, but does not come with hardware as pictured:
> 
> http://www.bcfab.com/58-64-Chev-Impala-Front-Shock-Relocator-Kit_p_847.html


 To install these shock brackets did you have to trim the wheel well or anything thanks


----------



## NFA Fabrication

sobayduece said:


> To install these shock brackets did you have to trim the wheel well or anything thanks


Yes, a little trimming is required. Took me about 1 minute a side. I used the piece I cut from the one side as the template for the other side to make it match. Whole job was about an hour and a half, second side went much faster after I had the game plan down.


----------



## baggedout81

Jahlg said:


> I am trying to run copper line. Is it best to flare or use compression fittings? I have a feeling it should be compression as the flaired fittings are leaking! Or should I use the metal ptc fittings.


I've seen both,w/ compression you pretty mutch have one shot at it unless you leave yourself w/ extra


----------



## sobayduece

baggedout81 said:


> I've seen both,w/ compression you pretty mutch have one shot at it unless you leave yourself w/ extra


 can somebody post pics of copper lines :thumbsup:


----------



## Jahlg

Just tore into the front end. My copper line was mangled! No wonder it leaked! Lol. Live and learn, have to do some trimming on the inner spring cup to make some clearance for my line. Being a little more careful this time, as I noticed the boot was ripped already. Damn! Brand new upper too, oh well. It's just money!


----------



## sobayduece

Jahlg said:


> Just tore into the front end. My copper line was mangled! No wonder it leaked! Lol. Live and learn, have to do some trimming on the inner spring cup to make some clearance for my line. Being a little more careful this time, as I noticed the boot was ripped already. Damn! Brand new upper too, oh well. It's just money!


post some pics so we can see how you are running it :thumbsup:


----------



## Jahlg

Not quite sure how to post pics on here. But I will take some on Saturday when I get back out to the garage.


----------



## sickthree

Anybody know what size shocks I should be using I got ss7 in the front ans ss8 in rear.
Part numbers would be greatuffin:


----------



## NFA Fabrication

sickthree said:


> Anybody know what size shocks I should be using I got ss7 in the front ans ss8 in rear.
> Part numbers would be greatuffin:


What shock mounting are you running? Your post offers none of the needed info for a proper answer.


----------



## sickthree

NFA Fabrication said:


> What shock mounting are you running? Your post offers none of the needed info for a proper answer.


The fronts are the shock relocator mounts that come with the coolride kit from air ride technologies.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

sickthree said:


> The fronts are the shock relocator mounts that come with the coolride kit from air ride technologies.


If the front brackets are the same as the ones I got (I am guessing many manufacturers are offering the same mass produced bracket, I have it pictured a few posts back), then the part number for the front I listed a few posts back as well. For the rear, the stock shocks may work, but depending on your set-up, could limit range. I will be posting more on what I find out on the rear for my '64 soon.


----------



## sickthree

NFA Fabrication said:


> If the front brackets are the same as the ones I got (I am guessing many manufacturers are offering the same mass produced bracket, I have it pictured a few posts back), then the part number for the front I listed a few posts back as well. For the rear, the stock shocks may work, but depending on your set-up, could limit range. I will be posting more on what I find out on the rear for my '64 soon.


Thanks


----------



## sobayduece

Got my shock bracket from bcfab.com i ordered it a week ago and some how my order was messed up and not shipped out i emailed them and they sent it out to me on ups and refunded me all my money so i got them for free just because i had to wait :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

Cant go wrong there


----------



## sickthree

http://www.hotchkis.net/air-bag-mounting-upgrade.html
Solves the problem for mounting air bags on tubular lower control arms


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sobayduece

TTT


----------



## NFA Fabrication

The idea of this thread is good, but it would be better if the original post was updated with "FAQ". I don't want to step on any toes, but I am tempted to start another "X-Frame" thread, but update the original post with answers to the common ?'s, and links to products needed for the conversion. This has very little usable info for being 7 pages long, and is overall, not the resource it could be. Anyone have an issue with that?


----------



## tmacracin

I totally agree. I'm a new guy here so I don't have much say...haha

Would be helpfull though


----------



## Emailad4me773

NFA Fabrication said:


> The idea of this thread is good, but it would be better if the original post was updated with "FAQ". I don't want to step on any toes, but I am tempted to start another "X-Frame" thread, but update the original post with answers to the common ?'s, and links to products needed for the conversion. This has very little usable info for being 7 pages long, and is overall, not the resource it could be. Anyone have an issue with that?



ditto lots of good info though


----------



## NFA Fabrication

sobayduece said:


> Well the reason i started this thread was because there is alot of good info about impalas all over the place here every time some one wanted to ask a question they just started a new thread they would get some replies with good info then it would just fade away after a couple of days and you are one of them so that is wy i started it .look at how many threads there are about air ride on an impala .so if everybody can just post everything on here we would have all the info and pictures in one place . i dont know much about air ride systems i am learning as i go and i have gotten alot of info .so if you want to start another thread go ahead you probably know more than i do lets let this one fade away .


I'm definitely not knocking the thread, and think it was a great idea. I'm just planning on doing it in a little different format, essentially making the original post an "Article". The "Article" will get edited as more info becomes available, and as the feedback from the thread suggests that other info may be better than what was in the original post.


----------



## sobayduece

NFA Fabrication said:


> I'm definitely not knocking the thread, and think it was a great idea. I'm just planning on doing it in a little different format, essentially making the original post an "Article". The "Article" will get edited as more info becomes available, and as the feedback from the thread suggests that other info may be better than what was in the original post.


sounds like a good idea im just tired of seeing a ton of different threads about air bagging an impala i would just like to have it all in one place pics and all :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Then somebody hurry and do it cause I need to bag this wagon :rofl:


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Mr Gee said:


> Then somebody hurry and do it cause I need to bag this wagon :rofl:


It is already started: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/25-a...1964-earlier-impala-air-suspension-guide.html


----------



## ClassyMcNasty

This thread has actually helped me a lot. I am a mini trucker so I know a little bit about some air, but I know nothing about bagging impalas. I Just picked up a 64 2 door hard top and I am going to bag it in the next couple months. I will be watching this and a few other threads. Thanks guys.


----------



## sobayduece

ClassyMcNasty said:


> This thread has actually helped me a lot. I am a mini trucker so I know a little bit about some air, but I know nothing about bagging impalas. I Just picked up a 64 2 door hard top and I am going to bag it in the next couple months. I will be watching this and a few other threads. Thanks guys.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bob_o

I have a '62 Buick LeSabre. It's an x-frame car with a 3 link set-up, similar to '62-'64 Impala's. I want to replace the 3rd link with a y-bone but obviously no one makes them specifically for my car...

Can someone post a pic of a stock '62-'64 Impala rear end set-up so I can see if it's the same as my Buick's? Thanks!


----------



## sobayduece

Started to put my car back together here are some pictures of the rear end i need to decide what lines i am going to run what is best


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Looks great, what bags did you go with? Looks like a Slam Spec. option of some sort. Wish I has the spaced to prep a frame for mine!


----------



## NFA Fabrication

sickthree said:


> http://www.hotchkis.net/air-bag-mounting-upgrade.html
> 
> Solves the problem for mounting air bags on tubular lower control arms


Lets not forget that Tubular control arms are custom, and this will only fit the set they were designed for, not just any tubular control arms.


----------



## sobayduece

NFA Fabrication said:


> Looks great, what bags did you go with? Looks like a Slam Spec. option of some sort. Wish I has the spaced to prep a frame for mine!


 they are re7 with the 1/2 inch single port


----------



## rh1077

sobayduece said:


> STARTED TO TEST FIT MY Y BONE ,NEXT I NEED TO GET SOME BAGS AND MOUNTS TO FINISH THE MOC UP


Question what exactly does this solve. Is this something I should consider changing on my 61? I'm in the process if bagging right now.


----------



## pink63impala

What yall running on the rears the stock ones limit the travel and longer ones limit the lay out


----------



## sobayduece

*​ttt*


----------

